# G38 Questions....G38 vs G357...



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Im wanting to purchase a G38.Few reasons

1.Something different i havent even seen someone around me have...So to be different...
2.I wanting something of the biggest caliber in Glock too shoot.
3.I like compact the best..

Heres my questions 
1.Where is the cheapest place for target rounds?
2.Does Walmart carry WWB in 45 GAP?
3.Is it bigger slide like other 45 Glocks?
4.Are there many holsters for this gun?


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

*G38 vs G357...*

Thoughts and opinions?


----------

